# B14 Energry Suspenion bushing



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

im looking for energry suspenion bushing for my b14 but i could not find any. i found some for the b13. i was told by a comp. and reVerm i could use the b13 but they will not work on the rear on my b14.

i want to kno if they got a complete suspenion kit for b14..


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

there prob is. call hpautoworks...they could tell you better than anyone here

be weary of full urethane bushings. they SQUEAK like a motherfucker. my buddies silvia has em, and he ended up buying a second kit, pushing them all out, drilling holes for grease fittings in each component, then putting the new bushings in. even then, the STILL squeak quite often, he spends a day under the car forcing grease in around them at least once a month.

no doubt, they make a HUGE difference in the feel of the car, but all that squeaking lol.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Jasper said:


> there prob is. call hpautoworks...they could tell you better than anyone here
> 
> be weary of full urethane bushings. they SQUEAK like a motherfucker. my buddies silvia has em, and he ended up buying a second kit, pushing them all out, drilling holes for grease fittings in each component, then putting the new bushings in. even then, the STILL squeak quite often, he spends a day under the car forcing grease in around them at least once a month.
> 
> no doubt, they make a HUGE difference in the feel of the car, but all that squeaking lol.



haha yea it does suck but like you said its a huge differents. ill have to see.. but thanks for the heads up for wha i will b getting into


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> haha yea it does suck but like you said its a huge differents. ill have to see.. but thanks for the heads up for wha i will b getting into


np.. just make sure you drill grease fittings NOW, so you dont have to do it later. a tap should only cost you a couple of bucks, and the bolts (get ones FOR grease fittings)...might cost $15-$20 ...that, and installation is gonna be a bitch. you honestly really cant do it all yourself. the car has to be on a lift to do the rear section of the car. most bushing kits cost maybe, $200 tops, installation can be anywhere from $500-$900...simply because of the work involved. i hope you're ready for this kinda project man...its a big one.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Jasper said:


> there prob is. call hpautoworks...they could tell you better than anyone here
> 
> .


why call hpautoworks??? 



Jasper said:


> ...they could tell you better than anyone here


Kind of an insult to 100's of members here.



Jasper said:


> and installation is gonna be a bitch. you honestly really cant do it all yourself. the car has to be on a lift to do the rear section of the car. most bushing kits cost maybe, $200 tops, installation can be anywhere from $500-$900...simply because of the work involved. i hope you're ready for this kinda project man...its a big one. .



$900 to install bushings??? wow the shops you go to must drool when they see you coming....lol




> http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.php
> 
> 
> Energy makes complete urethane suspension bushing kits for the B13, B14 and soon for the B15 Sentras. Urethane bushings really help especially the B14, which is plagued by really soft bushings. If you have ever watched a Sentra on the dyno or at the drag strip, you can be amazed at how much the wheels mover under load, sometimes up to several inches with a high-powered car! This causes the toe and other alignment settings to go all over the place under load, which makes for squirrely handling. If you are serious about making your car corner, then these bushings are essential.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

myoung said:


> why call hpautoworks???
> 
> Kind of an insult to 100's of members here.
> 
> $900 to install bushings??? wow the shops you go to must drool when they see you coming....lol



i mentioned HPautoworks because everyone seems to like them? theres about 100 shops that you could call.

not insulting hundreds of members, i can only think of 3 or 4 guys who REALLY know their shit with suspension

$900 depends no where you go, hence why i said $500-900. the shop i work at quoted a kid with a civic ~ $550 for the labor to do it...including burning the old bushing out, pressing in the new bushings, cleaning up all the parts they took off, a 100% complete from beginning to end job. labor isnt cheap.

i dont go to shops to get work done. i work at one. thats one benefit of holding 4 ASE certifications  ...and i make good money doing it while i work towards finishing college.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Jasper said:


> not insulting hundreds of members, i can only think of 3 or 4 guys who REALLY know their shit with suspension


you just did it again... so only 3 or 4 guys out of over 16,000 members are worth listening to about suspension on all of Nissan Forums? lol


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

HP Autoworks is in Tempe, Arizona, how is that going to help him in N.Y.?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

since when does my opinion matter in what 16k forum members think? im going by people that I'VE talked to personally....there could be 5,000 members that are suspension experts, but i havent talked to them?
as far as hpautoworks being in arizona....ok? phone calls dont affect distance. hell, i call JWT, JGY, and Tein direct for a few of the questions i have when im working on something. i've got a guy in Louisiana that im using to do the machine work on my engine block, i call him at least once a week to shoot the shit with him, and i live in boston?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

You can use the ES control arm bushings, shifter bushing, sway bar,front "dog bone" & rear motor mount inserts, and I believe the steering bushings from the B13 kit.

Don't use normal grease on ES bushings, use their Formula 5 Prelube at time of installation. Normal grease will break down polyurethane. 

Maybe the reason why your friends Honda squeaks the way you mentioned.

Don't buy bargain or off brand bushings.. Buy Energy Suspension HYPER-FLEX.

They won't squeak bad if they are installed properly with the proper componants to begin with. 

Some squeaks yes, Rubber bushings are used in OEM applications because comfort aspects are higher on the desgn engineers list than performance.

http://www.motivational.net/
Control Arm Bushings $33.00 
Steering Rack Bushings $14.00 
Sway Bar Bushings $17.00 
Shifter Bushings $7.00 
Motor Mount Set (front and rear) $26.00 
Motor Mount Set (left and right) $33.00


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

jasper. you need to chill. I know you're doing a ton of research and are very hardcore about your build, but most of your posts attempting to inform people are like an amalgamation of everything people have told you..............and a lot of it is wrong.

1st thing I would do in answering this question is "what exact suspension bushing are you looking for? 

2nd I would suggest a search, or to check sentra.net where suspension has been covered in extreme depth.


3rd...Jasper..... Stop posting bout turbo kits, cams, etc. Go read www.se-r.net All of it. go to sr20 forum...read all the threads you can find in the turbo forum, n/a forum, and in the archives.

read every thread you can here on the turbo forum.
I've just noticed that you are very enthusiastic on posting and trying to help....but sometimes you just need to step back and let those more knowledgeable help instead..................I know you're still learning, as am I, but you've got a long way to go to understanding your own build.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Jasper said:


> since when does my opinion matter in what 16k forum members think? im going by people that I'VE talked to personally....there could be 5,000 members that are suspension experts, but i havent talked to them?
> as far as hpautoworks being in arizona....ok? phone calls dont affect distance. hell, i call JWT, JGY, and Tein direct for a few of the questions i have when im working on something. i've got a guy in Louisiana that im using to do the machine work on my engine block, i call him at least once a week to shoot the shit with him, and i live in boston?


You were telling him about shops... not about calling for information. I'm pretty sure HP isn't in business for general questions and answers. Why not jsut call Energy Suspenion since they make the bushings..not sure why or how HP would even come into play..


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

myoung said:


> why call hpautoworks???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jasper is speaking from S13 exeriance I think. An S13 uses about 16 different bushings in the rear and 4 in the rear subrame alone. You have to drop the subframe, the diff and dissasemble the entire multilink rear suspension. I would guess that $900 bucks is about right in this car.

Now a B14 is much easier.

Perhaps your friends car squeaks because he used the wrong grease. If you use energy's silicone grease, it will take about a year to start sqeaking. You should not have to grease the piviots that much. I have put in many energy kits.

No the B14 uses the B13 front and Energy is using developing rear trailing arm bushings for the B14.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ok so far this is kinda what im looking for. ok say i do go and buy the b13 bushing kit, install it in the front, i think it comes with the shifter bushing also right? all those work but the rear right? or do u think i should just wait to they come out with a full kit for the b14?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> ok so far this is kinda what im looking for. ok say i do go and buy the b13 bushing kit, install it in the front, i think it comes with the shifter bushing also right? all those work but the rear right? or do u think i should just wait to they come out with a full kit for the b14?


Just buy the front B13 kit and the shifter bushings for now.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Just a small addition here...
I'm using the graphite impregnated bushings from energy.. they've been on my front control arms for about a year now, and I use the reds on my sway bars. the reds have been on my car for over FIVE YEARS and do not squeak.

If you lube them properly on initial installation, you won't have a problem.

As for which ones are out there, I can't tell you much.
Courtesy Nissan usually is one of the ones pushing for more parts from Energy (I've had two different sets for Maximas made by working with Courtesy and Energy. Otherwise, Energy doesn't even talk to normal people about making new stuff)... If they don't have it for a nissan, it probably doesn't exist.
http://www.courtesyparts.com/energysuspension/sentra.html


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Just buy the front B13 kit and the shifter bushings for now.


Or if you find a good enough deal, buy the whole B13 master kit, use all the front bushings, and then sell the rear bushings to a fellow B13 owner and get some of your $$$ back.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Are there any complete suspenion bushing kit for the b14? just asking..


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

bump


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

please read this thread over and over until you have found the answer.


----------

